# 21% Red Oak vs 14% White Oak.  Night and day difference.



## murphyslaw1978 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm still new, but learning fast.  After learning how to use my moisture meter, I split some of the original wood delivery that I received when I got my stove a couple months ago.  Like every says, "there is no such thing as freshly-delivered seasoned wood.  My wood guy came back and replaced it with dry stuff, but he left a good pile of splits of the original red oak, saying that these are still good splits.

After splitting some in half, measuring multiple locations and multiple splits, the red oak was consistently coming in at 21%, while the dry stuff (mostly white oak), was coming in at 14%.  I can't believe it makes such a difference.  The red oak burns slow, hardly without a flame, and how low heat output.  The white oak fires right up and works great.  

I thought 20% was "seasoned?"  Is there really that much of a difference in that 7%?  Maybe my meter is not 100% accurate?  In any event, my gut feeling was that the wood was wet and I think I'm still right about that.  After all, it's way heavier than the white dry oak.


----------



## bogydave (Jan 21, 2011)

It is amazing isn't it. Good dry wood will spoil us.
Like with your meter saying 20% but it still didn't burn well. Seasoned  wood is dry & ready, only when it burns well.
Good catch with your 2 types of wood 
You're ahead in this area now, you know what a good fire looks like with good dry wood. Now you won't settle for less.

 I have some 1 year old  & 2+ years old birch.
I got some mixed up in the pile & didn't know it & was having burning issues.
I started trying all kind of things, vent, flue, etc., then went to the wood. That was it.
The 1 year stuff would burn on high but go out when I reduced the air
 I think I found the difference with birch. When birch is good & dry it starts to loosen the bark.
the 1 year old stuff, the bark is still tight.
As I get to know my wood better, I'll e able to tell right away if it's ready to burn.
I'm lucky, I have 2 choices, birch & spruce. Spruce is easy, it gets real light weight. Birch is a little tougher
to  tell, it's densities vary but I think the bark is one clue I'll remember to watch for.
I'll bet many experienced wood burners/woodcutters, here can look a red oak & tell if it's ready to burn. I here 2 year & 3 year season times for red oak.
I'd use the 3 year, but like here the birch is different & I bet the oak is different in different areas down there. Weather, sun, wind, & methods
probably all need to be factored in.
But knowing what it looks & feels like when it's ready, sure helps. I think that comes only with years of experience. I'm getting closer.   I bet you are too now.


----------



## murphyslaw1978 (Jan 21, 2011)

bogydave said:
			
		

> I bet the oak is different in different areas down there.



After I read this, I became envious of your location.  That goes for all you guys out there that access to land, trees, and space to store wood.  I live so close to the city that I cannot cut down my own wood and then store it for 3 years.  If I could I wood! (sp)

My options are few.  I can only call up my wood guy and ask for stuff that's 3 years old.  He seems like a nice guy, too, so he just may do that.  After I give him $350 for the cord that is


----------



## oldspark (Jan 21, 2011)

I for one don't understand why the 21% will not burn better, I have 17% oak and it takes right off.


----------



## mywaynow (Jan 21, 2011)

White Oak puts out nearly 10% better btu's than Red Oak when equally dry.  Add that factor to your observation of mc..


----------



## wood-fan-atic (Jan 21, 2011)

oldspark said:
			
		

> I for one don't understand why the 21% will not burn better, I have 17% oak and it takes right off.


 +1. My red oak is now 18-21% and fires like Hell itself.

....although I bet 14% would be BETTER! ;-P


----------



## Wood Duck (Jan 21, 2011)

At those moisture contents, the Red Oak has about 50% more moisture in it than the White. That is a big difference.


----------



## basswidow (Jan 21, 2011)

The oak I've been burning this year is so dry and hot,  I've got to mix it in with other woods. (I don't have a meter - but it's like furniture grade dry).    I choke the air all the way down with a few oak splits in the box and it gets so hot - it has that first use smell.  I actually worry it'll get too hot.  

I am almost out of my black locust and now I'm left with mostly oak, some cherry, and some maple.  Fires are super hot now!  Tomorrow's high is 19.  Just cleared 6 more inches of snow.  More coming next week.


----------



## oldspark (Jan 21, 2011)

basswidow said:
			
		

> The oak I've been burning this year is so dry and hot,  I've got to mix it in with other woods. (I don't have a meter - but it's like furniture grade dry).    I choke the air all the way down with a few oak splits in the box and it gets so hot - it has that first use smell.  I actually worry it'll get too hot.
> 
> I am almost out of my black locust and now I'm left with mostly oak, some cherry, and some maple.  Fires are super hot now!  Tomorrow's high is 19.  Just cleared 6 more inches of snow.  More coming next week.


 So your Oak is "too dry"?  ;-)


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 21, 2011)

oldspark said:
			
		

> basswidow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ya, this is something I've never heard of! Too dry oak? Burns too hot? I've never been lucky enough to experience this...but would love to.


----------



## eujamfh (Jan 21, 2011)

This year is our first year with 3-4 year old oak...and though we have now mastered the slow burn, and granted the wife is not using both stoves as much as I do, we are about 50% on wood usage compared to other years.  A couple reasons...almost all oak this year vice a lot of poplar and silve maple, and all the wood is over two years aged...and as staed, the oak 3-4 years.  So though it burned well last year, it was even better this year.  I am convinced it is because the moisture content is low...no metter, but you can hear it when banged together.

Unfortunately, being away this year...I am going to be in catch up more.  Fortunately, we are at least a year ahead...so the goal will be two years more by this summer so I have at least three in the stack.  Gonna be a busy spring scrounding when I get home!


----------

